# Job offer in Nijmegen - should we move from Ohio?



## kjmdjm (Jan 31, 2014)

My husband has just received a job offer from a World wide company that has an office in Nijmegen. We are looking for any advice on moving to the Netherlands. He will need to be traveling extensively throughout Europe. I will be joining him along with my 17 year old daughter that will need to finish out her last year of high school in the Netherlands. Also my 20 year old son may be moving with us, he has worked as a Summer Camp Counselor for 3 years and has some college, but is currently not enrolled in college.

I believe the company will provide housing and possibly a vehicle.

So I would like to get any thoughts on where to and where not to live? 

Advice on high school choices? (She will be going to college and is a very good student, in case this matters).

What type of jobs will my be son be able to get?

I believe they are advising us that we will still be paid in US money and therefore pay US taxes? How does this work?

If my husband gets a job there will there be any problems with the three of us getting residence status?

Is living in Utrecht the best choice to be between job and Amsterdam airport?

Any help would be much appreciated. I am not even sure what questions to ask. I have been reading about living there and know about the biking, weather, strong expat communities. We need to make a decision in the next week whether to take the job.


----------



## kjmdjm (Jan 31, 2014)

Also we have a 9 year old dog that we would have a VERY hard time not bringing with us. How difficult is the process to bring a dog?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone should come along with more recent information, but a long time ago when I checked the requirements for moving to the Netherlands, there was some sort of special tax deal for those foreigners who were going to be there for a limited period of time (something like two to three years).

But normally, you pay taxes in the country in which you are resident (i.e. the Netherlands). Then, as a US citizen, you have to file taxes no matter where you live in the world. There are ways to avoid double taxation (thanks to tax treaties). But the one sure way get through this is to see if the employer will offer you tax preparation services (and possibly tax equalization - if you'll be on an expat payroll rather than local payroll) - at least for the first couple or years.

As far as school goes, you may want to find a US or international English curriculum school for your daughter. With all the international organizations in and around the Hague, there should be some private schools available where she could finish a US high school program. You might want to try contacting one of the FAWCO groups in the Netherlands (FAWCO = Federation of American Women's clubs Overseas)
Member Clubs Check the Region 4 clubs. Some of them publish books on living in the Netherlands.

And check on what sort of visas you'll be getting. It's often the case that family members on dependent visas are not able to get work permits. If your son isn't a student, he may not be eligible as a dependent, as majority is normally considered to be age 18 in Europe.

None of this is a deal breaker - just questions you probably should ask your husband's employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bringing the dog is quite easy but not cheap. Dutch laws are still quite open to accept livestock without quarantine as long as all inoculations are in place. There is a small company in Aalsmeer that did it for me in the past (holland-china and back).


----------



## kjmdjm (Jan 31, 2014)

cschrd2 said:


> Bringing the dog is quite easy but not cheap. Dutch laws are still quite open to accept livestock without quarantine as long as all inoculations are in place. There is a small company in Aalsmeer that did it for me in the past (holland-china and back).



How expensive are we talking?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think I paid coming from China about 1500€ including airfare. The Dutch side has hardly any cost. Most is inoculations, vet cost in departure country and getting the proper docs. Once the dog arrives Schiphol you can immediately take him.


----------



## kjmdjm (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the information, at least now I won't be shocked when they tell me the cost.


----------

